# Cleaning A G15 Keyboard



## Antiapplekid (Jul 24, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the place to put this but I am looking for a way to clean the second version of the G15 Any Ideas


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Antiapplekid,

I typically clean my Logitech Optical wireless keyboard with an electric air-compressor I bought from Sears. It gets rid of the dust from in between the keys with a powerful airstream at about 35 lb/sq in setting.

-- Tom


----------

